# Very new baby Dubai, need some advice



## JTT (May 30, 2011)

We will be moving with a very young baby (a few weeks old) to Dubai at the start of November.

Baby will be delivered in Uk and get UK passport/birth cert etc. I will have full medical insurance through work.

I am looking for a decent doctor in the Springs/Dubai Marina/Palm area (undecided where to live yet). Any recommendations?

Secondly, do they give the same injections etc at the same intervals as UK?

Lastly, what's the process to register at a doctor's?

Any help gratefully received.

Thanks,


----------



## claredoc (Aug 24, 2011)

All jags same apart from bcg being required at birth and hep b also due to different nationalities living here.


----------



## JTT (May 30, 2011)

claredoc said:


> All jags same apart from bcg being required at birth and hep b also due to different nationalities living here.


Would I need to get these done in UK or in UAE on arrival?

Thanks,


----------



## claredoc (Aug 24, 2011)

U wouldn't get either in uk as BCG is administered to 13 yr olds in UK and hep b wouldnt be given just cos u live in uk and not coming into contact with as many cultures. 

I would follow uk system and as soon as you arrive get yourself registered at a clinic. I only know this stuff as I have only been here 6 weeks and have a 3 yr old and 22 month old so have had to find put myself. Only going to the clinic for the first time this Thursday ( polyclinic on al wasl road) staff v helpful on phone ( which differed from the other 3 I phoned that were useless!)

If I can help any further, feel free to ask 

C


----------



## Welsh_lady (Aug 20, 2011)

hi,

i'm not in dubai yet so cant comment on whats routine there but most immunisations are available everywhere. 

there is a uk web page with infomation leaflets regarding the uk immunisation program it is w w w dot patient dot co dot uk just type in immunisations and you will find all the info - if i were you i would then take this to a clinic in dubai and follow it.

i'm a uk public health professional and would definatly reccomend getting the BCG at birth - if you tell the hospital you deliver at that you are moving baby to the middle east as a neonate they will arrange the vaccination at the hospital as standard practice (providing its NHS). 

BCG programs have changed dramaticly in the past few years and if you look at the web site you will find all the details but age 13 immunisation stopped a long time ago. as for the hep b vaccine - its personal choice really but do look into it and discuss it with your midwife/health visitor before you leave.

i'm moving to dubai next summer and will be getting my children vaccinated. good luck with everything x


----------



## CABear (May 21, 2011)

Try looking at the ********** web site. You'll find lots of useful info from experienced mums and mum & babe groups, etc.


----------



## Dr_sheikh (Mar 31, 2012)

claredoc said:


> U wouldn't get either in uk as BCG is administered to 13 yr olds in UK and hep b wouldnt be given just cos u live in uk and not coming into contact with as many cultures.
> 
> I would follow uk system and as soon as you arrive get yourself registered at a clinic. I only know this stuff as I have only been here 6 weeks and have a 3 yr old and 22 month old so have had to find put myself. Only going to the clinic for the first time this Thursday ( polyclinic on al wasl road) staff v helpful on phone ( which differed from the other 3 I phoned that were useless!)
> 
> ...


Hi Clare,

Hope my mag finds you well. Will be relocating to Dubai in May with family ( 2.5 months old and 3.5 years old ,hubby) As I understand from your post do the polyclinic provide same Uk vaacination scheduel in Dubai ? ( for my 2.5 month old) .. Thanks, Ayesha.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I think the poster is referring to Health Bay Polyclinic. The Paediatrician there is Dr. Rita. Also, may be worth noting, don't just go for Hep B., go for Twinrix, which is A and B combined, makes life much easier. Ideally, for here, although not compulsory, you should also look at tetanus, polio, typhoid. I guess they still do Rubella in the UK too?


----------



## claredoc (Aug 24, 2011)

Ayesha....

Yeah, polyclinic give u a little book to record all injections (like the 'red book' u get for wee ones at home). I would go with Nhs suggested injections as well as hep a/b (given over 6 month period) and BCG....although there seems to be a shortage of the BCG vaccine at the mo as my boys still haven't received it. 

If u have queries about anything else feel free to drop me a message. 

Cheers....hope ur prep for the move is going well :0)


----------



## Scottishnewbie (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi
We arrived here 2 months ago with 14month baby. Got combined hep a/b before leaving. 3 jags over 6 months. To get final one here. We could have got bcg done at home but ran out of time. Getting it done here next week. Our doc is through husband's work so haven't much experience of that side of things I'm afraid.


----------



## Tricktrack (Dec 15, 2011)

Scottishnewbie said:


> Hi
> We arrived here 2 months ago with 14month baby. Got combined hep a/b before leaving. 3 jags over 6 months. To get final one here. We could have got bcg done at home but ran out of time. Getting it done here next week. Our doc is through husband's work so haven't much experience of that side of things I'm afraid.


I only found out the kids could do with bcg this week so trying to track somewhere down here so I can get them organised, but it's good to know I can get it done for them once we arrive too!


----------



## Dr_sheikh (Mar 31, 2012)

Thank you very much Clare and everyone else. My son had his bcg lat week he is almost 7 weeks now. He is due his first set of immunes on 12 th of April when he turns 2 months. I am guessing we can get Hepb/ a vaccines once we r there.

Thanks,
Ayesha.


----------



## claredoc (Aug 24, 2011)

No probs....you will find most people here to be helpful! 

Yeah, hep a/b you can get here! 

Cheers


----------

